# Hens not getting along



## aquinn425 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have 2 Americana hens and 3 amber link hens.. I have had to separate one of my amber links from the rest because the others have severely beat her up.. She's doing fine, but has been housed alone for a few months now. I have tried introducing her back with the others but again, they beat her up.. I have rescues 9 more chicks from someone and am afraid the other hens will beat them up too. Right now they are with the hen that is alone. Any suggestions?? I really don't want to get rid of the hen housed alone as she is the sweeter and most tame we have.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did you re-intorduce her slowly or just put her in the pen?


----------



## aquinn425 (Mar 5, 2013)

She's in a pen directly beside the others. They still have contact through the fencing. But they don't bother her unless she's in there with them.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Hmmm.... Do they free range at all? I find that when they free range they don't pay as much attention to the one hen and kind of get use to her being part of the flock. Do this supervised, tho. Watch the hens and make sure they leave her alone. I redirect the attacking hens. I notice that the other hens go after a broody hen that I put out too. Weird, but I see it all the time.


----------



## aquinn425 (Mar 5, 2013)

They do. They don't bother her when they're out together, we supervise. I'm afraid they'll have to be separate forever!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you tried putting her on the roost after dark? Sometimes that helps. They think she was there all the time. I would get up early when it gets light and check on her tho. I put a hen on the top roost for several nights... top spot... top hen! It worked!


----------

